# fletch hook release



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

just got the new fletch hook release. the short term report is very favorable. very smooth and the trigger is adjustable from hair to heavy.i think i will like it very much. i will report back with a long term evaluation.


----------



## RC1959 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thought about trying this release. Now shooting Target 3 for tournaments and Over kill for hunting Where did you get yours??


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

*l.a.s*

i ordered it through lancaster archery supply. very quick ship by the way, thanks l.a.s.


----------

